# 2000 Acres near Groveport fields and marshes



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all just thought I'd be a helpful guy here. PM me and I will give you the contact info of a farmer near Groveport who will be happy to give you permission on his properties. About 2000 acres, that include fields, and a couple marshes. Would also be more than happy to take you around and show you some other great spots in the area.









Good luck
Andy


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

wow.. that is a generous offer!!!!! wish i lived closer... i would definitely take you up on that...


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Have passed along the info, and am meeting up with several to show them the really good spots.
Looking forward to helping everyone out.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang....who you pissed at? Lol


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Dang....who you pissed at? Lol


No, not at all, just being your everyday friendly waterfowl hunter........


Good Luck
Andy


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow dont see that happen very often good deal


----------



## vtcupped'n'locked (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Andy,
I am fairly new the the Columbus area and recently moved to Grove City and my girlfriend lives in Groveport. If the offer still stands I would greatly appreciate it. Sorry tried to send a PM but since I am new the forum it wont let me till I have 5 post. I have equipment to both field and marsh/pond hunt along with a 4 year old black lab who is a very experienced waterfowl dog. 
Thanks in advance,
VT


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

come on now someone step on your toes ..i know i get pissed when someone i take goes back to my spots and hunts them ...thats the worst thing you can do as a hunter.....to me it low life scum if you good enought to share it ..

just happend at my honey hole this week ... i put a stop to that crap before he even got to hunt it ..he went to the land owner and cry about his kid not having a place to hunt this weekend ..oh i lost all my spots and he said we were great friends not.... have not even talked to the guy in 3 years ..then when i found out i called him he said he did think i had any kids to hunt this weekend but if we are such great friends you would know i have 3 boy that youth hunt ..but long story short he wont be back .....


----------



## vtcupped'n'locked (Sep 29, 2012)

Andy,
If you could pm me more info on this.
Vt


----------

